
Ask HN: Any jobs for average software engineers? - nofilter
It seems everywhere I look companies are either looking for junior or senior software engineers and so I thought I&#x27;d shoot this question to you to see if anyone would find some use for me (or someone like me).<p>- Javascript (Vue.js, Angular, jQuery) is quite well known, mostly by creating SPA&#x27;s that talk to a set of REST API&#x27;s<p>- PHP (Laravel mostly) is of average level I&#x27;d say, but I&#x27;m pretty good with WordPress related things such as creating themes or plugins which I&#x27;ve done for the past 5 years or so<p>- HTML is excellent (I&#x27;m not sure this should even be mentioned anymore)<p>- CSS (All the latest and greatest I do speak)<p>- Willing to relocate (in Europe), currently in Tallinn, Estonia, but if remote is a possibility I wouldn&#x27;t say no to that<p>All in all, I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s lots of people like me out there (or here) that find themselves stuck in the middle with seemingly nowhere to go and yet I&#x27;m sure we could be put to good use, us average developers.
======
meric
Junior and Senior can mean different things in different companies. One
company’s senior is another’s junior and vice versa. IMO go ahead and apply
for senior roles and junior roles and learn more about what skills they are
really looking for during the interview process, don’t worry about the label.

